# New to good knives, just bought a shun kiritsuke, feeling a bit of regret after finding forum



## illmike1020 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello everyone! So i just recently got back to working in a kitchen. I had a bit of extra cash and wanted to get myself a nice knife to do my work with. After doing some research, probably not enough, I found a Shun Premiere Kiritsuke on sale for $120(down from $200) and got it. 

I read a lot of reviews that were pretty glowing and I have to admit, I love the way it looks, which helped sway my decision. While looking to purchase a saya I stumbled across this forum and have found a fair amount of hate for Shun products. I see a little bit of what I would call a hipster vibe coming from the critiques, which I'd describe as "they are popular so they suck", but also enough genuine sounding critiques that I have to take them seriously. 

I have a couple questions and remember I'm a noob to the world of serious quality knives and professional knife work as a whole. 

So question 1: What exactly is so bad about Shun? 

question 2: What is a better option for a comparable price?

question 3: *** is a kiritsuke knife? I thought it was just a Shun model, but Ive realized it is its own style of knife. (remember, noob)

question 4: Should I use a kiritsuke for what I do? My work consists mainly of slicing meat into 1/4-1/2 inch cubes. dicing and chopping onions, garlic, tomatoes, etc. 

I realize that I probably come across as completely unaware of even the basics and I acknowledge that, but I am very fresh to this. I normally do my best to research and learn as much as I can about things that interest me. In this case I feel I went a little too quick and did not put in the effort I should have. 

I truly appreciate any replies. This forum is probably filled with some of the most knowledgeable knife users around and I would love to hear your answers. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## alterwisser (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi,

first of all: Welcome

Second: You can probably return it, depending where you bought it (Sur la table etc.). Or you can easily sell it on the Bay

To your questions:

So question 1: What exactly is so bad about Shun? 

They are overpriced for what you get, a lot of people say they have issues with chipping ...

question 2: What is a better option for a comparable price?

Really depends on your needs. Best to fill out the questionnaire (it's a sticky on top of this sub forum)

question 3: *** is a kiritsuke knife? I thought it was just a Shun model, but Ive realized it is its own style of knife. (remember, noob)

Traditionally a Kiritsuke is a single bevel Japanese knife, a mix between a Yanagiba and a Usaba. Shun kind of uses the term in the wrong way, but they are not the only one. The Kiritsuke you have is basically a Gyuto (Chef knife) with a Kiritsuke style tip 

question 4: Should I use a kiritsuke for what I do? My work consists mainly of slicing meat into 1/4-1/2 inch cubes. dicing and chopping onions, garlic, tomatoes, etc. 

You can use it for that, yes. As long as you are using push cutting, chopping or slicing motions you should be ok. Rock chopping doesn't work well with the profile of the knife, as it doesn't have a lot of belly

Hope this helps


----------



## illmike1020 (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks a lot. It does help. Not sure if I will be returning it or not. Ill fill out the questionnaire and see what people think. Should I just post the questionnaire here or make a new post for it? Dont want to irritate people.

LOCATION
What country are you in?

USA

KNIFE TYPE
What type of knife are you interested in (e.g., chefs knife, slicer, boning knife, utility knife, bread knife, paring knife, cleaver)?

chefs

Are you right or left handed?

right

Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle?

japanese

What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)?

7/8 inch

Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no)

no

What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife?

$200


KNIFE USE
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment?

Professional

What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? (Please identify as many tasks as you would like.)

Slicing, micing, chopping veggies, trimming meats, slicing meats

What knife, if any, are you replacing?

none

Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.)

What cutting motions do you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for types of cutting motions and identify the two or three most common cutting motions, in order of most used to least used.)

push cutting, slicing, rocking


Better aesthetics (e.g., a certain type of finish; layered/Damascus or other pattern of steel; different handle color/pattern/shape/wood; better scratch resistance; better stain resistance)?

I really like the japanese style knives. damascus blades

Comfort (e.g., lighter/heavier knife; better handle material; better handle shape; rounded spine/choil of the knife; improved balance)?

lighter

Ease of Use (e.g., ability to use the knife right out of the box; smoother rock chopping, push cutting, or slicing motion; less wedging; better food release; less reactivity with food; easier to sharpen)?

easy as possible

Edge Retention (i.e., length of time you want the edge to last without sharpening)?

as long as possible

KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? (Yes or no.)

no

Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.)

no

If not, are you interested in learning how to sharpen your knives? (Yes or no.)

yes

Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives? (Yes or no.)

yes


----------



## daveb (Dec 13, 2016)

Is it worth 120 bucks? Probably

Will it work for you? Probably

Does it suck? Nah


My own issue with Shun is that they're overpriced, overhyped, knives made for the housewife market. Marketing runs the company and I doubt you could find anyone there that could tell you what a Kiritsuke is or what a K shaped Gyuto is. Same could be said for those that sell the knives at the retail level. But they look cool.

Enjoy your purchase and when you're ready to drop some coin again.....

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## alterwisser (Dec 13, 2016)

Where in the US are you located?

Some bigger cities have very good knife stores. Unless you live in, say Nebraska, and hardly ever travel to major cities, my recommendation would be to visit a store and play around with some knives first to get an idea.

LA: Japanese Knife Imports (a forum favorite, Jon is amazing!)
SF: Bernal Cutlery
NYC: Korin and Mutual Trading Company (MTC)
DC: DC Sharp
Seattle area: Epicurean Edge

I am sure there are more, but these come to mind first ...


----------



## illmike1020 (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks! Love the dog pic. I couldnt tell you what a k-shaped gyuto is either lol, but im gonna try to figure it out now. I think i will enjoy, while it is obviously not the preferred choice, it will be head and shoulders above what I am used to. to be honest Im kind of hooked right now and wouldnt mind dropping a little more coin right now. Any recommendations?


----------



## illmike1020 (Dec 13, 2016)

Right outside St Louis, Mo


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Dec 13, 2016)

"Same could be said for those that sell the knives at the retail level. But they look cool."

The knife expert is rarely the cutest out of a given cookware store's staff


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 13, 2016)

illmike1020 said:


> I have a couple questions and remember I'm a noob to the world of serious quality knives and professional knife work as a whole.
> 
> So question 1: What exactly is so bad about Shun?



There isn't anything "bad" about Shun knives. They are disliked by many, though, because the typical Shun profile (the arc of the cutting edge) is more rounded than many prefer. A rounded profile is good for rock chopping, where the knife is kept in contact with the board and the knife is rocked to mince the food. Since many on the forum use push cutting, or guillotine and glide techniques, they prefer a flatter profile. Curiously, the profile of your particular knife is very close to what many here consider ideal:





This is the profile that draws derision:




Shun knives have an undeserved reputation for chipping of the edge. I've owned and used several Shun knives, and have never had my edge chip. I suspect that the chipping that is reported is due to abuse of the knife by unskilled users, couple with the tendency for people to repeat what they have read elsewhere in an attempt to look knowledgeable, rather than speak from their own experience.

So, to sum up, there is nothing "bad" about Shun knives, per se, only that many forum members prefer other knives.



> question 2: What is a better option for a comparable price?



This is true only if you are comparing the MSRP for a Shun against the price of the other knives. In your case, there is not much that will match the Shun you got on sale in terms of fit and finish, or performance. 



> question 3: *** is a kiritsuke knife? I thought it was just a Shun model, but Ive realized it is its own style of knife. (remember, noob)



The traditional Japanese kiritsuke is a single-beveled blade that is a cross between a yanagiba and an usuba. What Shun (and many other makers) did was to make a chef's knife/gyuto that had profile of a kiritsuke, but was double-beveled. Technically, these knives should be called a "kiritsuke-shaped gyuto" or a "K-tipped gyuto", but Shun just called it a "kiritsuke", probably for marketing purposes.



> question 4: Should I use a kiritsuke for what I do? My work consists mainly of slicing meat into 1/4-1/2 inch cubes. dicing and chopping onions, garlic, tomatoes, etc.



The knife you have purchased is completely suitable for what you do. I suggest you keep it, use it and enjoy it. 

Rick


----------



## fatboylim (Dec 13, 2016)

Shun is overpriced, but at sale price about right probably. No shame in keeping it and it will still be a better performer than standard European style knives. 

I don't regret buying Globals 14 years ago, but only because there were 70% discounted. I enjoyed using them then and have upgraded since. Globals are now my beater knives to practice sharpening so, perhaps once your Shun excitement phase moves to more expensive knives, keep enjoying them!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Dec 13, 2016)

Would a real kiritsuke not depend on having an even far flatter profile, to be good as an usuba?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 13, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Would a real kiritsuke not depend on having an even far flatter profile, to be good as an usuba?



Sure it would. I said "kiritsuke-shaped" or "K-tipped".


----------



## johnstoc (Dec 13, 2016)

Welcome!

Pensacola Tiger's advice is solid. At $120 I'd give that knife a shot, personally. You can pick up an affordable sharpening stone to learn to sharpen, and decide if you want to go further down the rabbit hole [emoji3]. 

You mentioned you wanted to learn to sharpen, check out this playlist. https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEBF55079F53216AB


----------



## JaVa (Dec 13, 2016)

illmike1020 said:


> Thanks! Love the dog pic. I couldnt tell you what a k-shaped gyuto is either lol, but im gonna try to figure it out now. I think i will enjoy, while it is obviously not the preferred choice, it will be head and shoulders above what I am used to. to be honest Im kind of hooked right now and wouldnt mind dropping a little more coin right now. Any recommendations?



The three main gripes I would have are the profile with the high tip and the huge belly. You dodged that bullet. your kiritsuke gyuto has a very nice profile. Second would be over paying for what you get, but with the discount you dodged another bullet. Third is the balance point and handle heavynes, but that's a very personal thing and some like it.

On the positive side are the decent edge retention, flawless F&F, the almost indestructible handle and in your case a very nice profile. So like others have said, it's a very nice knife and just enjoy it.

Now how to scratch that itch? I've been throwing these around a lot lately, but I think they fit your requirements very well.
http://www.knivesandstones.com/syou...-aogami-super-stainless-cladding-by-kurosaki/
http://www.knivesandstones.com/syousin-suminagashi-r2-damascus-gyuto-210mm-by-shiro-kamo/

Kurosaki has AS core which is very easy to sharpen and the SS cladding keeps the raectivity in check. It's in your budget too.
Shiro Kamo Is full SS with PM R2 steel. It's quite easy to get sharp, but holds it's edge VERY well. It has an understated damascus pattern. A little over budget, but definitely worth it.

If you want a western handle than look at the Takamura R2 210 red handle at MTC kitchen. it has R2 steel core too so edge holding is first rate. It's a super thin laser and a very good cutter.

Although I would ad the same thing I just wrote in another thread. Since you work in a pro kitchen a 240 would be much better. For things you would like to use a smaller knife you already have the Shun.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 13, 2016)

If it's the blue steel kiritsuke it's worth keeping. I think that's a cool knife has kind of a wide bevel thing going on. Handle is giant though


----------



## illmike1020 (Dec 13, 2016)

You guys are awesome, thanks so much for the advice and knowledge. Sounds I got lucky and dodged a lot of the bullets normally associated with the Shun knives. Thanks for the recommendations, Java. They seem pretty awesome and I feel like i have to buy at least one of them now, haha. 

Another question, does anyone know of a good saya for the Shun kiritsuke, or is there a better way to store and protect the knife? Thanks again in advance!


----------



## illmike1020 (Dec 13, 2016)

Sadly it is not the blue steel one, that was a little out of my price range at the moment


----------



## illmike1020 (Dec 13, 2016)

johnstoc said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Pensacola Tiger's advice is solid. At $120 I'd give that knife a shot, personally. You can pick up an affordable sharpening stone to learn to sharpen, and decide if you want to go further down the rabbit hole [emoji3].
> 
> You mentioned you wanted to learn to sharpen, check out this playlist. https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEBF55079F53216AB



Man, there is a lot more to sharpening than I originally thought. I will watch all of these and thank you for sharing. I would definitely like to be able to sharpen. It looks like fun


----------



## rick alen (Dec 13, 2016)

Lets look at Shun and chipping according to the preponderance of the evidence, and the facts of mass-produced knives. VG-10 is a finicky ht and, like the well respected Tojiro, they are not going to get it spot on like Hattori and some other quality small producers do. But at least the Tojiro sells for 1/3-1/2 the price, and has a better grind.

Bottom line, and consensus, Shun aren't worth the money. Unless you can pick up the kiritsuki blue on the occasions it drops under $100 (it has hit $70 on occasions).


----------



## Nemo (Dec 13, 2016)

rick alen said:


> Lets look at Shun and chipping according to the preponderance of the evidence, and the facts of mass-produced knives. VG-10 is a finicky ht and, like the well respected Tojiro, they are not going to get it spot on like Hattori and some other quality small producers do. But at least the Tojiro sells for 1/3-1/2 the price, and has a better grind.
> 
> Bottom line, and consensus, Shun aren't worth the money. Unless you can pick up the kiritsuki blue on the occasions it drops under $100 (it has hit $70 on occasions).


I think I read once that Ryusen does the HT for Hattori.

Can anyone corroborate or refute this?


----------



## richard (Dec 13, 2016)

rick alen said:


> Lets look at Shun and chipping according to the preponderance of the evidence, and the facts of mass-produced knives. VG-10 is a finicky ht and, like the well respected Tojiro, they are not going to get it spot on like Hattori and some other quality small producers do. But at least the Tojiro sells for 1/3-1/2 the price, and has a better grind.
> 
> Bottom line, and consensus, Shun aren't worth the money. Unless you can pick up the kiritsuki blue on the occasions it drops under $100 (it has hit $70 on occasions).



Being a mass-produced knife does not inherently make it bad. Tojiro is a mass-produced knife. As is Misono. The comfort of the handle, fit and finish and grind of a Tojiro DP are considerably below that of the Shun knife the OP currently has. Have not been a big fan of the sharpness and heat treat of Shun's VG-10 long ago, but was reasonably impressed when sharpening and testing out a friend's Shun Premier more recently (of note, Shun has in recent years switched from VG-10 to what they call VG-MAX, which I strongly suspect is Takefu Cobalt special steel, basically an enhanced VG-10 steel. It's very possible they have improved their heat treat process over the countless knives and almost two decades that Kai has been making Shuns now - why would that be so hard to believe? e.g. Korean cars used to suck a long time ago but now are quite competitive)

Also those $ figures and expectations you are throwing out sound absolutely ridiculous, especially in light that most Japanese knives have been steadily going up in price. I don't know if it's the same instance you are referring to, but if it was about a year ago I think I saw this on a Slickdeals forum post, and it was like a Shun Blue Kiritsuke on Amazon that was a temporary pricing mistake, but that they still chose to honor for the sales made within a short time window. Hey I could be wrong, and I'm just not seeing the same sales you are, but hey, please let the rest of us know when they have sub $100 Shun Blues again.


----------



## richard (Dec 13, 2016)

Nemo said:


> I think I read once that Ryusen does the HT for Hattori.
> 
> Can anyone corroborate or refute this?



The Hattori HD was basically a rebranded Ryusen Damascus (which you can't really find on export market anywhere these days sadly). But I don't believe that would be the case say for like the Hattori FH, which are made in house.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 13, 2016)

ryusen stopped all OEM work a couple of years ago, but there still seems to be old stock sitting around in a bunch of places... i know this because we just became the official dealer of ryusen for the americas


----------



## jc57 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have a few Shun knives in different product lines - Classic (VG-MAX), Premier (VG-MAX), and Kaji (SG-2 steel). They all came acceptably sharp, though I was able to improve the factory edge with little effort. They sharpen well on Shapton Pro stones. None have chipped. All have maintained their edges during normal cutting usage using proper technique and a wood cutting board. I am strictly a casual home cook so perhaps my usage pattern isn't enough to expose flaws in the knives.

I have the same 8" Premier kiritsuke, the 6" Kaji kiritsuke, and several others. I bought kiritsukes because of the cutting edge profile, which is closer to that of a gyuto than Shun's regular chef's knives. I think that crazy pricing deal people were referring to was on the Kaji 6" kiritsuke. It occasionally goes on sale for about $79.95 for a day or two at a time. I bought mine just recently for that price (same knife, same place showing it for $219 right now). I won't pay over $200 for that knife, but for $80, sure. It was a present for my wife, who likes that product line (Shun Kaji) and prefers shorter knives. Win-win.


----------



## richard (Dec 13, 2016)

JBroida said:


> i know this because we just became the official dealer of ryusen for the americas








Nice score!


----------



## Nemo (Dec 13, 2016)

JBroida said:


> ryusen stopped all OEM work a couple of years ago, but there still seems to be old stock sitting around in a bunch of places... i know this because we just became the official dealer of ryusen for the americas


That's cool Jon.


----------



## illmike1020 (Dec 13, 2016)

You guys are full of info. Thanks again. Anyone have any recommendations on what type of knife and brand i should get next?


----------



## daveb (Dec 13, 2016)

rick alen said:


> Lets look at Shun and chipping according to the preponderance of the evidence, and the facts of mass-produced knives. VG-10 is a finicky ht and, like the well respected Tojiro, they are not going to get it spot on like Hattori and some other quality small producers do. But at least the Tojiro sells for 1/3-1/2 the price, and has a better grind.
> 
> Bottom line, and consensus, Shun aren't worth the money. Unless you can pick up the kiritsuki blue on the occasions it drops under $100 (it has hit $70 on occasions).



Can't accept your premise of Shun and chipping being due to "mass produced" HT of VG-10. My experience at retail level is that Shun are marketed to a target audience that does not know chit about using/maintaining a knife. Any knife. Shun's competition are the more chip adverse Wusties and Henks of the world. They are chipped primarily because of ill use and abuse.

And you're consensus is not my consensus as far as this posting goes. $120 is not bad. Not great but it's a better knife than most I see in kitchens. Don't like the profile of most but as been noted above this one is not too bad and may well be more useful than a flatter one in this application. Absolutely HATE sharpening a Shun. When wear resistant steel meets stone a lot of mud will go down the drain. Root canals are not as painful and don't take as long.

Edit: For next time up pls fill out the questionaire below. Then all us self proclaimed experts can pile on each other as well as suggesting a knife that meets your requirements.:cool2:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...hich-Knife-Should-I-Buy-quot-Questionnaire-v2


----------



## Nemo (Dec 13, 2016)

JBroida said:


> i know this because we just became the official dealer of ryusen for the americas


Wait...does this mean there will be a Gesshin Blazen?


----------



## Nemo (Dec 13, 2016)

Sorry, OP, back to the topic at hand.
You mentioned that you don't need a stainless knife. Do you want a knife with a stainless cladding or one with a blade that is fully reactive?


----------



## chinacats (Dec 13, 2016)

illmike1020 said:


> Anyone have any recommendations on what type of knife and brand i should get next?



Couple more ?'s...you prefer gliding through stuff like it's not there but suffer some sticking or a bit of resistance while cutting but things not really sticking to the blade? Also, are you really up for carbon (not stainless) because I believe you get many more options at that price...

maybe something like this or maybe something more like this
First one is a very nice carbon steel (white2) with kurouchi (the blackish finish that protects that area of the knife from rust and also looks kind of cool) and the second is stainless (undisclosed but likely very good steel)...both are priced well--in fact the second one is 15% right now...both are also in stock.

Most of the knives that will be recommended here will be of high quality...I suggest looking for something that pleases both aesthetically and functionally (edge shape/profile). You don't need to spend a lot of money to get a great cutter but there are some that will have better fit and finish than others. 

As to your Shun, it's probably fine and in all honesty it is the only shape that they make other than some parers that I could deal with myself. And you got a good deal on it so may as well keep it in the mix.

And finally, Welcome to KKF!


----------



## jaybett (Dec 14, 2016)

Shun has been controversial for years on the forums. They have done some pretty wild stuff which some see as innovative or others view as a marketing ploy. 

For a lot of people on the forum, Shun was the introduction to high end Japanese knifes. Wanting to learn more about Japanese knifes people run across the forum and find out there is a whole another world of Japanese knifes and Shun is only small part of it. It's like finding out that rare item isn't so rare after all. 

A common complaint about Shun is its tendency to chip. But how much is that the fault of the user, not being experienced with a Japanese knife? Also Shuns are not the easiest knifes to sharpen. At one time Dave with Japanese Knife Sharpening mentioned that some of the sharpest edges he was getting were on Shuns. 

Another complaint about Shun is that they are overpriced and that there are better deals to be found. When asked about where to find these better deals, there never seems to be an answer. 

The forum is always looking for next big thing, which makes it interesting. Brands become popular and then something else replaces it. Steels become fashionable and then are passe. Certain types of knifes such as your kiritsuke shaped gyuto become a craze and then the forum moves on. It can be bewildering trying to make heads or tails of the forum's recommendations on knifes. 

What helps the most in making decisions about knifes is experience. You've already picked up a knife that you like, put it through its paces. What does it do well? Where could it be improved? Can it handle the daily jobs? It won't take long before you can ask the forum for advice on issues that may crop up. 

Enjoy your knife, 

Jay


----------



## illmike1020 (Dec 14, 2016)

daveb said:


> Can't accept your premise of Shun and chipping being due to "mass produced" HT of VG-10. My experience at retail level is that Shun are marketed to a target audience that does not know chit about using/maintaining a knife. Any knife. Shun's competition are the more chip adverse Wusties and Henks of the world. They are chipped primarily because of ill use and abuse.
> 
> And you're consensus is not my consensus as far as this posting goes. $120 is not bad. Not great but it's a better knife than most I see in kitchens. Don't like the profile of most but as been noted above this one is not too bad and may well be more useful than a flatter one in this application. Absolutely HATE sharpening a Shun. When wear resistant steel meets stone a lot of mud will go down the drain. Root canals are not as painful and don't take as long.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dave. I actually did fill that out and post it on the first page of this thread. I probably should have put it in the opening post.


----------



## illmike1020 (Dec 14, 2016)

chinacats said:


> Couple more ?'s...you prefer gliding through stuff like it's not there but suffer some sticking or a bit of resistance while cutting but things not really sticking to the blade? Also, are you really up for carbon (not stainless) because I believe you get many more options at that price...
> 
> maybe something like this or maybe something more like this
> First one is a very nice carbon steel (white2) with kurouchi (the blackish finish that protects that area of the knife from rust and also looks kind of cool) and the second is stainless (undisclosed but likely very good steel)...both are priced well--in fact the second one is 15% right now...both are also in stock.
> ...



Those look awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Nemo (Dec 14, 2016)

I would suggest that before you order a new knife, you turn your thoughts to how you will keep them sharp. Learning freehanding may seem daunting (it did to me!) But it's actually not that hard to get a reasonanle edge. Get some stones and give it a go. I found Jon's JKI videos extremely helpful.


----------



## illmike1020 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nemo said:


> I would suggest that before you order a new knife, you turn your thoughts to how you will keep them sharp. Learning freehanding may seem daunting (it did to me!) But it's actually not that hard to get a reasonanle edge. Get some stones and give it a go. I found Jon's JKI videos extremely helpful.



I think you are probably right. I get a little carried away when I get into things and have to fight the urge to drain my bank account acquiring as much as I can lol. I should turn my attention to taking care of what I bought, figuring out what I like and dislike about it and then have a better understanding of what I want next.


----------



## natto (Dec 14, 2016)

jaybett said:


> What helps the most in making decisions about knifes is experience. You've already picked up a knife that you like, put it through its paces. What does it do well? Where could it be improved? Can it handle the daily jobs? It won't take long before you can ask the forum for advice on issues that may crop up.
> 
> Enjoy your knife,
> 
> Jay


Thislus1:


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 14, 2016)

Fwiw I am very grateful for my shun. If not for the research that knife prompted me to do I would not have found this forum.

We got the intro parer. It opened our eyes to the potential of better knives. Dh still prefers it when cutting citrus and berries.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 14, 2016)

there is a forum out there that loves Shun..i promise you. you just found this one.

it's some law of the internet. for example, you can type in any random car you drive and find an enthusiast forum..now try posting an opposing opinion. ford truck forum is good practice. (show up with a tundra)

buy and use what you like. your own opinion will form. old school.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Dec 14, 2016)

@boomchakabowwow I'd expect a big Shun and Global fan crowd in most cooking forums....


----------



## JBroida (Dec 14, 2016)

Nemo said:


> Wait...does this mean there will be a Gesshin Blazen?



they've made a lot of very nice changes to their lines over the last bit since moving away from OEM, and we're already carrying some. But all of this stuff will be under Ryusen's name (and their sub brands).


----------



## AllanP (Dec 14, 2016)

Shuns are fine. when they are on sale they are the best fit and finished knife in that price group.

what else can I get with 120 bucks in this market. maybe Masahiro, or Tojiro, or maybe a OEM "hammered Damascus" and the Tanaka's are always sold out these days due to high demand.

I've never had a chipping problem with my Shun, I just hate sharpening it compared to other steel. But maybe I'm just bad at sharpening.


----------



## Jkts (Dec 14, 2016)

Like many others, I started Japanese knives with shuns and global. I still use them occasionally. The great thing is that you are aware now and can buy the knives you eventually will get to, without spending a lot to learn on the way. 

Get knives that are well made and will serve you for many years, even as trends and fads come and go.


----------



## JaVa (Dec 14, 2016)

+1 for the chinacats rec of the Itinomonns StainLess gyuto. I have the 240 gyuto and it is a very very nice cutter and a very versatile knife. Thin behind the edge and a super nimble tip but still has some spine and weight to it. Very good profile profile Too.


----------



## fatboylim (Dec 14, 2016)

JaVa said:


> +1 for the chinacats rec of the Itinomonns StainLess gyuto. I have the 240 gyuto and it is a very very nice cutter and a very versatile knife. Thin behind the edge and a super nimble tip but still has some spine and weight to it. Very good profile profile Too.



+1


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 14, 2016)

As said plenty on this thread you picked one of the better shun profiles. The blue steel version slightly easier to sharpen, but you can with a little practice learn to put a sharp edge on that VG-10 blade. Instead of buying a new knife get a stone & learn to sharpen.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 14, 2016)

keithsaltydog said:


> Instead of buying a new knife get a stone & learn to sharpen.



This is actually very good advice.. and if it hasn't been linked, Jon's sharpening playlist will give you a good foundation. Jon also happens to carry some of the best waterstones on the market.


----------



## rick alen (Dec 14, 2016)

I'll stick to my guns in saying that the steel quality of Shun and Tojiro VG-10 lines cannot compare to those of some other manufacturers, and Shun's 8" vg-10 knives are not worth $120, not even at $99 as their kiritsuki-like (no real flat to the profile) knife was recently selling for, unless you really need to have faux demascus with a tacky decal, so much for FF and fat edges. I'd recommend the Tojiro over it.

When you consider that for a few more sheckles you can get something like Jon's hammered GonBei, very good grind and excellent steel, attractive faux damascus and a real konji [in place of a decal] thrown in, why especially would you go $120 for the Shun? And there is a recommendation thrown in.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 14, 2016)

rick alen said:


> I'll stick to my guns in saying that the steel quality of Shun and Tojiro VG-10 lines cannot compare to those of some other manufacturers, and Shun's 8" vg-10 knives are not worth $120, not even at $99 as their kiritsuki-like (no real flat to the profile) knife was recently selling for, unless you really need to have faux demascus with a tacky decal, so much for FF and fat edges. I'd recommend the Tojiro over it.
> 
> When you consider that for a few more sheckles you can get something like Jon's hammered GonBei, very good grind and excellent steel, attractive faux damascus and a real konji [in place of a decal] thrown in, why especially would you go $120 for the Shun? And there is a recommendation thrown in.



Because he already bought the Shun? And some people would not exactly appreciate the fit and finish of a Tojiro as compared to a Shun. As to the Gonbei, I've not tried it but I'm pretty sure it would perform as badass as it looks.


----------



## illmike1020 (Dec 14, 2016)

You guys are awesome. Ill be taking all your advice seriously. probably just gonna learn to sharpen for now. And rick Alen, I guess im just a sucker for tacky decals. Also I had just watched Shogun Assassin recently and the knife looked more like a samurai sword than others.


----------



## rick alen (Dec 15, 2016)

illmike, Shun was my first actual knife purchase also, along with some other bad kitchen equipment choices, 2 months later I found a forum like this one. And I still haven't got over those initial purchases. ;-)~

So if you can return the knife, that's what I'd do, unless you want to keep it as reminder of a lesson learned. That's essentially what I did.

PS - This it and it will work much better.


----------



## Matus (Dec 15, 2016)

Let me just cheer you up  We have been using a Shun classic 150 petty for several years without knowing how bad it was  Then I came here, learned proper sharpening, got the knife scarry sharp and it started to microchip a lot. I have sold it soon after and have different knives today. Still - it was the knife that eventually led me here


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Dec 15, 2016)

For most people, keeping "high end" knives in good nick means having "middle class" knives to do some of the grunt work (or trying/practicing technique) - so keep it!


----------



## rick alen (Dec 15, 2016)

Typo, I said "this it, and of course I meant "thin it."


----------



## illmike1020 (Dec 17, 2016)

As soon as I get a little free time I am going to look into sharpening and trying to figure out how to thin it. Sharpening sounds like it could be a lot of fun.


----------



## illmike1020 (Dec 17, 2016)

As an update to my original post, I have gotten a chance to use it and so far it is a major step up from what I am used to. If I can get something that will be a major step up from this, it will be pretty amazing. Once again, thanks for the responses!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 17, 2016)

illmike1020 said:


> As soon as I get a little free time I am going to look into sharpening and trying to figure out how to thin it. Sharpening sounds like it could be a lot of fun.



That's the spirit go for it:bliss:


----------

